# WGA600N firmware



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

I've had the WGA600n setup on my dvr since I bought it from DTV last year. I turned on MRV and it was working fine until i upgraded the firmware on the WGA600N from 1.0.0 to 1.0.5 ...now it stutters alot and loses connection. I tried to do a "restore factory defaults" from the adaptor's configuration page (192.168.1.250) but it still has the same firmware. Anyone know how to downgrade firmware on the WGA600N?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Can you not reflash with the prior firmware?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Per the post above, go to Linksys.com and download 1.0.0 and update.

I usually update mine, but just noticed it's still on 1.0.0 and now I'll wait!

Thanks!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Yup, I'm gonna hang out at 1.0.0 now too!!


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

they only have the 1.0.5 firmware on the linksys site'

how do u reflash with the prior firmware ....i cant find it anywhere on the internet when i do a search?

thanks


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> they only have the 1.0.5 firmware on the linksys site'
> 
> how do u reflash with the prior firmware ....i cant find it anywhere on the internet when i do a search?
> 
> thanks


Being bored at work, I started a chat with Linksys tech support. You are correct, version 1.0.0 is not readily available. They are going to have someone track it down for me. I'll PM you with details.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank u so much! Usually when u google something u can find anything. Not this though. Everything was working fine i kinda had a gut feeling not to upgrade the firmware .....should have went with my gut.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> Thank u so much! Usually when u google something u can find anything. Not this though. Everything was working fine i kinda had a gut feeling not to upgrade the firmware .....should have went with my gut.


Yeah, I am the Google master, and I came up empty. I am also a firmware upgrade fool, so I am glad I didn't see this release. Sucks that you had to be the guinea ping, buy hey....someone had to be.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Yah well maybe linksys will get back to you with that older firmware. I have my living room hard wired the wga600n is in the bedroom only about 20 feet away from my router. I bought a refurbished wga600n off ebay yesterday from a guy with a great seller rating. Maybe it will come with the 1.0.0 firmware. I sure wish the factory retore would restore the firmware too. Oh well.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If they can't help you, and you're feeling a bit adventurous, you can load DD-WRT on it, it's a replacement firmware with more features. Of course it's completely unsupported by Cisco.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> If they can't help you, and you're feeling a bit adventurous, you can load DD-WRT on it, it's a replacement firmware with more features. Of course it's completely unsupported by Cisco.


Does DD-WRT have formware for the WGA600N? I know they have firmware for Linksys routers...

Also, I have 1.0.5 loaded on both of my WGA600N adapters...they work fine for MRV...


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Where can I find WW-DRT?


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

gregftlaud said:


> Where can I find WW-DRT?


Google is your friend...http://lmgtfy.com/?q=DD-WRT


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

looks like that is just for wireless routers


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

mobandit said:


> Does DD-WRT have formware for the WGA600N? I know they have firmware for Linksys routers...
> 
> Also, I have 1.0.5 loaded on both of my WGA600N adapters...they work fine for MRV...


No DD-WRT for the WGA600N.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> No DD-WRT for the WGA600N.


Whoops, ignore me. When I read the posts, I replaced WGA with WRT in my mind.

Nothing to see here....


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Whoops, ignore me. When I read the posts, I replaced WGA with WRT in my mind.
> 
> Nothing to see here....


So ignored.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

When I posted earlier today, I found the 1.0.0 firmware available under the 1.0.5

It should load.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> When I posted earlier today, I found the 1.0.0 firmware available under the 1.0.5
> 
> It should load.


Available to download? Where?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> When I posted earlier today, I found the 1.0.0 firmware available under the 1.0.5
> 
> It should load.


That's not firmware, that's the setup wizard.


----------



## pdclark (Aug 30, 2008)

On tech support now trying to get 1.0. Not having much luck, While watching Olympics I've had numerous hiccups/problems.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

pdclark said:


> On tech support now trying to get 1.0. Not having much luck, While watching Olympics I've had numerous hiccups/problems.


I already have them tracking it down for me (well, for gregftlaud, actually). I would be happy to send it to you too when I get it.

By the way, member for 18 months and 1 post? That's gotta be a record. :lol:


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Let me repeat...I have two WGA600N adapters, connected to two HR-series DVRs. I use them for MRV, and they work without a problem...both have 1.0.5 firmware loaded. I'm not sure that the firmware would be the cause of this issue...I would strongly recommend further troubleshooting before going backwards on the firmware...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

mobandit said:


> Let me repeat...I have two WGA600N adapters, connected to two HR-series DVRs. I use them for MRV, and they work without a problem...both have 1.0.5 firmware loaded. I'm not sure that the firmware would be the cause of this issue...I would strongly recommend further troubleshooting before going backwards on the firmware...


The OP stated the his MRV was fine until 1.0.5. Seems probable that the firmware is the issue.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Just as an added point of reference:
I've been using 1.0.5 since last August (I think) without problems.
I have 3 WGA600N's.


----------



## pdclark (Aug 30, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> I already have them tracking it down for me (well, for gregftlaud, actually). I would be happy to send it to you too when I get it.
> 
> By the way, member for 18 months and 1 post? That's gotta be a record. :lol:


Well, as others seem to imply, it may or may not be the firmware, but I've chased down every issue I can think of. I have the adapter bridged to an airport express located 15' away. It passes 1 wall. The signal strength reported by the WGA600N fluctuates between 58%-62%, not bad. 802.11 Band : 5Ghz, N Only. Channel Width: auto 20/40 MHz. Security Mode WPA2 Only AES.

Problem is, the last few nights of watching the Olympics from DVR2 (attached to above), every couple of minutes there is a brief scattered/pixilated drop in PQ. Not too bad, but certainly not perfect.

All I've ever had was the 1.05 firmware since MRV was introduced so I thought I'd give 1.0 a shot. I'm pretty sure I've done everything else optimally.

I come back to this forum quite often because of its excellent support, friendly help and general all around solid advice. I just don't talk much.

And thanks for the FW offer, I too have linksys promising to send it.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking again, the 1.0.0 is a wizard . . .

I have v1.0.0_121307.bin if anone needs it, pm me.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Yah well maybe firmware upgrades vary in effectiveness from adaptor to adaptor. Maybe it works for you but for mine it has caused a mess. I didnt have one single glitch with the 1.0.0 firmware. As soon as I upgraded to 1.0.5 ....stuttering.....stopping.......couldnt connect to media. All I know is it was perfect for like 4 days until I upgraded the firmware. Maybe my WGA600N just has reacted differently to the firmware than your WGA600N. Just like when our HR20's get firmware/software updates some people get alot of glitches and some people dont have any problems at all.


----------



## pdclark (Aug 30, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> The OP stated the his MRV was fine until 1.0.5. Seems probable that the firmware is the issue.


Linksys called today. They sent me the 1.0 firmware and request feedback on it's performance. If you need it let me know. I'll let y'all know if it makes a difference for me.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

great! if you could private message me i'll give u my email address so you can send it to me. greatly appreciated!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

If anyone still needs it.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1428279/WGA600N_v1.0.0_121307.zip


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok how would I look to see what version of the firmware I have?


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

Up until recently, I have had no issues with my WGA600N wireless router which is connected to my HR20-700 DVR. It works flawlessly with On Demand. It also can find my PC and file folders when using the Picture and Music menus. However, when I click on the picture files, all I get are red exclamation (!) points in the frames where the photos are supposed to appear.

I have tried switching around and even turning off the Windows Vista firewall and Norton firewalls. I have checked and re-checked that the media server program has access to these photos in a shared directory on my PC.

What could be wrong? Is there something I am missing here? I would like to recover this feature, but don't know how to go about it.....


----------



## marriedgeek (Aug 12, 2014)

Does anyone still have a copy of the 1.0.0. firmware? The DB link is dead. Thanks.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

marriedgeek said:


> Does anyone still have a copy of the 1.0.0. firmware? The DB link is dead. Thanks.


Yeah, all the links I see are dead, probably lost in the sale. I doubt Belkin even has it to send.


----------

